# Where can I buy cute & funky hair accessories?



## melindadaniel (Apr 23, 2007)

I used to have some really cute grasshopper barrettes-I love fun, weird hair stuff. I'm a vet tech so animal stuff is especially apropos. Any suggestions?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 23, 2007)

Ebay Item: 5053828943







Best I could do right now. I suggest searching Ebay, or Etsy often. Etsy has a lot of amazing DIY artists that make things like that. I also have a lot of designers on my myspace that make amazing funky jewelry and hair accessories, some of them might take requests.

www.myspace.com/kkspunky

Check out my friend's list for some of the designers, if you like

Just re-read your post, lol. I thought you were looking for grasshopper stuff, not just animal stuff in general. Blah, it's 3am here.

Here's a few other little things I found on Ebay

260096088643






250107605878






190106005899






So yeah, basically i suggest going to ebay or etsy and searching through the hair accessories, or searching for the particular animal or style you are interested in. And if you interested in funky-ness check out some of the designers i was talking about.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

Claire's usually is a good place to go, i found some cute little cat earrings, and they also have some stuff with butterflies. their collections change regularly, so it's worth checking from time to time.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 25, 2007)

make them yourself.Go to beauty supply and buy some plain barretts. Go to a craft store and buy some cute little beads and design your own.


----------



## Sparko (Apr 27, 2007)

Tarina Tarantino has some great funky hair accessories.

they're a little heavy on the wallet, but it's worth taking a look!

try here ^.^


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 29, 2007)

wow..wow...they got very cute stuff on that website...thanks for the link


----------

